# Ethernet won't work, no LAN?



## jjdementia (Aug 28, 2007)

Sup guys, I need some help here, having a very odd problem.

I've just moved into a new apt and I've setup my computer, a wireless router for my other roommates laptop, and am running an ethernet cable to my other roommates room.

Here's where it gets strange, while his computer is not that old, when I plug in the cable it is not at all detecting a LAN connection. I've checked all the crap, gone through network adapters and just about everything and I can't find any LAN connectin or 1394 adapter. Is it possible the computer doesn't have one??!?! The computer isn't that old, runs vista, maybe three years old, yet I can't get the LAN to work. Yet, I have a comp running Windows ME, with a 16GB hard drive that connects no problem.

Any ideas?

Could it not have a LAN connection?

Very strange **** in my opinion.

Node type: Hybrid
IP routing Enabled: No
Wins Proxy Enabled: No

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection 7

Media: Disconnected
Description: 6T04 Adapter
Physical Address: 00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfig Enabled: Yes

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection 9

Media State: disconnected
Description: Terends Tunneling Pseudo Interface
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfig: Yes

Comp is Compaq Presario,
120 GB HD
512 MB Ram
AMD 3400 processor
GeForce 6100

Apparently is was my roomies parents, and now I learn it was from one of those rent to own places.

All I've done is connect the ethernet into the wireless router, I have it connected to another two computers and to a laptop via wireless. 


Appreciate any advice guys. Thanks like always!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect it does have a NIC, but it may have been disabled in the BIOS or Device Manager, or simply have died. Also, it it's missing it's drivers, it won't show up in an IPCONFIG.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## jjdementia (Aug 28, 2007)

Please respond to all the following steps.

1. Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.

Conceptronic 54mbps USB adapter

2. Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?

Nope

3. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?

Yes, the above listed adapter. It had a !, that was it.

So does that mean it doesn't have one? Or its disabled in BIOS? Really appreciate the help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That indicates it has a problem, probably the drivers are not properly loaded. That's the first step, I suspect the network will fall into place when this device is properly installed.


----------



## jjdementia (Aug 28, 2007)

That indicates it has a problem, probably the drivers are not properly loaded. That's the first step, I suspect the network will fall into place when this device is properly installed. 

This is going to sound really really bad, and not to be a pain in the ***....but how do I properly install it? Is this something I need to purchase? Or just find the right drivers for it? Thanks so much for getting me this far.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Generally, you can go to the manufacturer's (Dell, HP, etc.) support website. When you locate the model, you can download the drivers. 

It might be easier to just buy another LAN card (they're about $10-15 online).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's a USB adapter. Probably have to get the driver from the manufacturer's web site, not the PC manufacturer's.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

@TerryNet: The OP is looking to setup the onboard Ethernet adapter not the WLAN USB adapter.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah, you're right avisitor. Thank you. Let me change to ...

Since no ethernet or problem device (except the USB adapter) is showing in Device Manager, check the BIOS to see if the ethernet is disabled.


----------



## jjdementia (Aug 28, 2007)

LAN is enabled on the BIOS, but there's a thing called ......Onboard LAN boot ROM.


Other than that....nothing. 

What are my best options now? Get a new lan card?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think John covered all the possibilities in his 1st paragraph, and you've now eliminated all but "died." So, I vote for a new card.


----------

